# Gone again.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Off to Denmark again in a few hours. Should have a decent net connection but may be a little short on time. In case I fall silent for a bit. Hauntforum has not been forgotten.




I'll be back soon.:zombie:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Have a safe trip!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You should try out your new Sith look while sipping coffee at the local café


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Have a really great trip and stay safe.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Made it here safe and sound.

Not to sure about the new look over coffee Roxy, although the circus just left town. They may just think I got left behind.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the wishes on a safe trip and good stay.

It still amazes me how small the world has become when I just received a wonderful happy fathers day FaceTime from my lovely wife and children.

Happy fathers day to all the dad's out there. Cherish this time while you have it. They grow up to fast.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

All my best to you Wildcat!
Good luck in your new endeavor!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow....good luck to you in Denmark Trevor!!!
(dang it...I knew I should have gotten my passport updated.....)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have a safe trip. Don't put any holes in the dikes there.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you P5. 
Spooky I think my wife would be cross with me if I started playing with Dikes.

Here's my view this morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice view!


So is this a business trip or a vacation minus the wife and kids?:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a view!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wildcat, I've got an age old question for you. Is there something rotten in Denmark?

That view is beautiful! So calm and peaceful looking.


----------



## ElviraGultch (Aug 24, 2007)

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Why are all the pictures suddenly coming up as an "oops your image was linked incorrectly" image and yet it seems like everyone else can see them?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Don't know about the technical glitch headless, but the picture is a view off a balcony, overlooking a marina with what looks like a Cirque du Soleil tent in the far misty background. My view was far less tranquil: Four squirrels playing in a tree on my front lawn while my dog flew from window to window in my living room going absolutely crazy.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

This is a business trip. The tent is for the Elton John concert. AND after last nights binge of over 300 drunken contractors and military yes there were a lot of rotten (at least looking) people at this morning opening briefs.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Back from Denmark. Airlines need more padding in the seats. Oh my aching butt!

Still good to be home.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad you made it home safely, WC!


----------

